# DH/FR & Singletrails in und um Hameln?



## schwinnrider (25. August 2011)

Hi,

ich bin für die nächsten drei Monate in Hameln und mein Kumpel und ich haben unsere Bikes dabei. Wir sind in unmittelbarer nähe vom Klüt und wohnen direkt in Hameln an der Weser. 
Von Abendlichen Treffs zum Biken hab ich schon gehört und auch von kleinen Trails nur diese zu finden ist immer schwer. 

Daher wollt ich mal fragen wer mal abends bock zum Biken hat um ein paar sachen zu finden. Oder auch wegbeschreibungen per PN obwohl Radeln in der Gruppe Bockt doch mehr ;-)

Würd mich echt freuen wenn sich wer meldet

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## schappi (25. August 2011)

schau mal in cen Bikeläden Bunnyhop und Fun Corner. Da trifft sich die FR Scene.
Ansonsten ist das FR Mekka (30- 40 FR Trails) im Norden der Deister ist mit dem Auto ca 20min von Hameln kannst auch die S- Bahn nach Hannover nehmen und in Springe aussteigen www.deisterfreun.de
hier min Forum findest du auch den Thread biken im Deister. da kannst du immer jemanden finden, der dich mitnimmt und dir alles zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwinnrider (25. August 2011)

Hi,

danke schonmal für die Antwort. Der Deister ist mir bekannt und wenn der Tag nicht zu lang is auch nen geplantes Ziel. Aber für die Stunde vorm Sonnenuntergang geht nur Hameln direkt. 
Wo findet man denn die Trails die oben aufn Klut am Hotel oder Aussichtsturm anfangen sollen? Will heute mal antesten ;-)

Gruß,

Tim


----------

